# My cousin is causing some problems dog training...



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

ok, have a couple questions... My cousin is staying with my family for the summer, and she is,,, well interesting.

I usually wake up with some coffee, eat a little breakfast, then head out to train my dog. This keeps him in a great mood, as he's not too tired or riled up, just ready to concentrate. Well, my cousin wakes up at 6, and takes him for walks. I see it's good for the two to be out socializing, although they prob. don't see many walkers in my small town, and it's kinda healthy for him as well, but I really want her to do some basic obedience when she is out and about (what we are woking on in training), but this is what I see and hear from her, after several times asking and demonstrating how i'd like it to go

I see my dog movin all over, whenever, pulling on the leash and what not. I don't even care if she's walkin him, as long as he doesn't pull that leash.

the biggest problem, is I don't have a morning training session with my pup, which is going to be hell on me, becuase I like to do one about 7 or 7:30 am, then again in the evening.

She could do some training in the morning with obedience on the walk, but what about when we move to things like forcefetching, and collar conditioning. worse off, she comes and gets the dog, which is sleeping on my bed, and wakes/creeps me out.

any thoughts inputs? Is it even a big deal or problem? when I ask her how the trainin went, she says"I just let him do whatever he wants"

I guess my next option would be to walk with her, but she loves walking with that dog (she'll be that crazy lady with 50 cats someday)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IMO, You are pretty much worried about nothing.

I have 4 daughters and a wife that handle and exercise my dogs when I'm on business or like recently, recovering from surgery.

They pull all kinds of crap on my kids and wife, they mind me or else, and they know thats the way it is.

If you let the dog know that you expect obedience it will give it , to you.

I would let her walk it its probably good for her and the dog.

Plus its way easeir to train a dog than it is a woman. :wink:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

sounds good man, the only prob. is it cuts into a trainin session.. so i'd have to do two in the evening (but prob. won't).

I hear some people say to train around the dog's schedual, not your own. What do they mean by this?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

1)unless she walks the dog when you want to train, why can't you have a quick session in the morning?

2) and if you can't, one daily session is enough anyway, dogs get bored with training. I wouldn't try two in the evening that will probably be counter productive.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Bobm said:


> 1)unless she walks the dog when you want to train, why can't you have a quick session in the morning?
> 
> 2) and if you can't, one daily session is enough anyway, dogs get bored with training. I wouldn't try two in the evening that will probably be counter productive.


yep, she's still with him, they go for miles... I gotta get to work, in a little bit. well maybe i can talk her into at least letting me wake up before bustin in my room to take my dog.. lol, maybe i'm just a little grumpy today. weekends I can do two sessions still.. thanks bobm


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Casey,

Bob is 100% correct, nothing to worry about and aslo good for the dog. You have to set a standard that he and you have to follow, so he knows it is training time. He needs some time to unwind and be a dog. Spending time with your cousin will do just that. He needs to understand(you will get to this later when you get into CC and FF) that when you are traning it needs to only be done one way, the right way. Nothing to worry about here. I use my wife sometimes to get corrections on the pup. There are some things that she will not act up on for me but will for her. Like I have told you before take your time and have fun!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I wouldn't say she will hurt anything just walking/exercising the dog. However, I wouldn't have her do any of the OB. Just let this be the "fun time." Obviously, she doesn't possess the experience to teach OB so just let it be what it is...good socialization. No use having her drag the dog (or vice versa) yelling heel, sit, etc.

Keep the OB for your sessions and let them have their fun. If you dead set on her doing OB, you'll need to train her as well.

Good luck.

Mike


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just get her, own dog.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

alright guys, thanks for the help, this is why I love nodak. I think i'll try talkin her into lettin me sleep in a little more or else she'll have to sleep with him


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Casey- I used to get ****** about the things my mom would do to my dog too but after a while I accepted it and didn't really see any ill effects.

You get those DVD's yet?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

yepp, got em, they are pretty sweet, i've watched em a couple times already


----------

